

Google, the new arrogant kid on the block. - khangtoh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/20/google-gundotra-video/

======
robotron
This article's title is a little misleading and editorialized. The word
"arrogant" only appears in the comments by some annoyed Apple fan.

